# I want to see you fave. picture of your horse



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I am going to make a Horse Forum 'Horses' video, nothing official or anything just photos of our best friends 
Please add a photo that you would like me to use for the video, please try to pick just 1 photo per horse, i know its hard 
Also put the name of your horse in the post.
You will all be credited in the end credits, thanks x


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

hehe yay!
1. How Clever
2. Hugo
3. Trojan
4. Sahara Fantasy
5. Midnight Son

it was 1 photo for each horse right? hehe


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yeah thats right thanks a bunch


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Here's Love Story:


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Major









Lilly (sold)









Malibu (leased out)









Rocket (sold)









Dunny (sold)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's Bella:










and Teddy and MacKenzie but if you don't want to use any with people in it then just do Bella... I don't have any that I love of just Teddy lol


----------



## ShadowFaxIsMyBaby (Mar 1, 2010)

Here are mine. 

1.Ozuye Nacacijin

2.Lily Wood

3.Tiger Lily(sold)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

Sorry about the date. You dont have to use it if you dont want to. But heres Domino


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Cinder










Eve










Justus










Group shot










I have more I'll add later...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i can edit out any dates etc if possible. if any you have photos of you and your horse then let me know if you want me to blur out your face
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Dakota










Gypsie


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> i can edit out any dates etc if possible. if any you have photos of you and your horse then let me know if you want me to blur out your face
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
That would be wonderful if you could take out the date on Domino's picture...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This is one of my favorites of Vida










I've always like this one of us together









I just got this one blown up to frame


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

lets see some more people!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

This is me and Amir on his 3rd birthday last year


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Farah my P.O.A mare. 










Shocks my QH mare. Her previous owners let a halter grow into her face...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I like this photo of Kainne










and here's Buddy










and Rocky of course


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Obviously Keegan isn't mine but it's one of my favorite photos of him and he's my brother. So same thing. I took all the photos.


Keegan.










Allard









Hylke









Eric.


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Two of my favorites of Jack, then 2 yrs old. (Can't believe he just turned 4)


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Great photos everyone. The ones with the birthday party hat and the devil ears made me giggle :lol:


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really like this photo of Zeus and my trainer. Might need to crop it a little.
:]


----------



## san4os (Mar 17, 2010)

It's My *Snow White*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Oakey


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

san4os said:


> It's My *Snow White*



Snow White?

That's Taliesin from Big Sky Gypsys. A stallion. When you take photos off Google try to use lesser known photos.

http://www.bigskygypsy.com/


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

lacyloo said:


> Farah my P.O.A mare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw bless her, yeah i can see the scar. i sometimes feel guilty about leaving my boy with his on but he'll run riot otherwise! ive never left it on that long though... poor girl



Rissa said:


> Snow White?
> 
> That's Taliesin from Big Sky Gypsys. A stallion. When you take photos off Google try to use lesser known photos.
> 
> Big Sky Gypsy and Drum Horses, Gypsy Vanner, Gypsy Horses, Gypsy Cob, Drum Horse, Gypsy Vanner Stallion, Homozygous Stallion, Montana, Seeley Lake


thanks for that info, i wont use that one then!

*ok, update on the video, I have about 2 mins worth of footage, probably more with these new pics (thanks guys), having a little trouble with the the audio (grrrrrr that is almost worth a rant), it will get done though!*


----------



## Horsel02 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is a picture of my paint gelding Chili Man AKA Chili. You can choose between the 2 if you want but these are my 2 favorites.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

I can't decide between these two. This is Mya


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i didnt mean to put the last picture on, sorry!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok , i used the one of you on her (if it is you) is that ok?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

update- may be some time before the video, i might have to wait till the easter holidays to finnish it, keep posting though!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Be sure to let us know when you finish. I'm looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

yes i will! and good news ive got the music to work


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm not giving you any pictures of Rebel (Because he isn't up to speed yet) Sally (Because she's sold) or Precious (Because I don't have any good ones)

So here's the remaining 

Jesters Cowboy "Jester"








Honey








Johnny ****** "Blue"









El Colerico "Rico"








Devils Walker "Annie"


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks needed some more pictures


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

any more guys?


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is my new favorite picture


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

All very nice pics yall


----------



## ShezaCharmer (Mar 13, 2010)

*Charm*

My horse Charm. I love the second one cause her white seems to stand out a lot


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i dont think i'll post all our gang... just my more fav ones 



rockey



hob-knob



whiskey


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks x


----------



## Sugarkane (Mar 14, 2010)

Sugarkane
she is a 2 yr old saddlebred/belgian


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tex before rolling-








After rolling:








Chief:








Shotgun:
(embarrassed by the dirt! :shock


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My Welara pony. This was taken a few years ago.... Had to put him down last fall R.I.P buddy!


----------



## Twilight Arabians (Dec 14, 2008)

Onyx










Willow


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Arksly said:


> My Welara pony. This was taken a few years ago.... Had to put him down last fall R.I.P buddy!


cute , whats his name? it it Buddy?


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's Samson


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks, i do need a few more pctures though, so feel free to post yours. If you have already posted it then you can post some more x


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

BUMP
more piccies please! about 5-6 will probably do it but i can fit more in.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

okie day
1. Kody
2. Phoenix & my boyfriend


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz










it may be a bit to big though sorry


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks, no its not too big


----------



## Thyonlyone (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my filly up at my trailer a couple of summers ago when she was 2. Shes a ham


----------



## VintageMatch (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok hope this works 

This is Vinty.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

^ wow what a beautiful horse, thanks x


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

ok i need six more pweese and then the video is done!


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

> ok , i used the one of you on her (if it is you) is that ok?
> 
> Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/i-want-see-you-fave-picture-49533/page4/#ixzz0jaR2pi4q


Yes


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Starlite










Dream


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

i need a few more, any foal pictures?


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

this little filly isn't mine but shes at the ranch i rode at I can't remember what her registered name is but i just call her brat because she is lol 








soldier before he was put down








my new girl nightfury


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oops! sorry soldiers is so big it was smaller on photobucket


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My 2 favorite Palominos
Shade (left) and my Hunter (right)
They aren't even related









My little man growing up


----------



## Horse Mom (Jun 16, 2009)

Me and Saber my 21 y/o App/Quarter cross...


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks, i think these could finnish the vid off!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

ONE MORE lol

Cody


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

*OK video done *

you guys can see it first-




 
sorry uploading made the music poor quality but its good enough, thanks for all your help and og course the photos


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

awww i love it


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

thanks


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

That's awesome! I love it. =)


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

Can I post some even though they aren't MY horses??

Sally









Arwen









Ace









Strictly speaking, I used to RIDE Sally, PLAY with Arwen, and WORK with Ace, so I dunno if they count at all! :lol:


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Thanks all, im glad you all like it 

DarenC1- sorry i have already published the video but those horse are cute  shires?


----------



## DarenC1 (Apr 6, 2010)

The first two are Clydesdales, but the third is a Shire x Appaloosa.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Awesome job!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

DarenC1 said:


> The first two are Clydesdales, but the third is a Shire x Appaloosa.


makes sense, your in scotland  love the appy shire


----------

